# The Magical Birth ??????



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

OK my boy was neutered and he managed YES I SAID NEUTERED !! to get one of my female girls pregnent that was due to be neutered herself once she gained some weight ...................... well she gained weight thats for sure lol 

Also on a serous note for those like me that didnt know Male cats even tho neutered can still get a female pregnant from upto 6 weeks from neutering so please be careful.

Well heres the pics just thought i would share them with you


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

they are gorgeous, what breed are they? x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*pmsl that`l teach ya for not reading up, their like men they can still be full count for a few weeks after lol lovely pics thou Stacey  *


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *pmsl that`l teach ya for not reading up, their like men they can still be full count for a few weeks after lol lovely pics thou Stacey  *


lol awww thanks hun yea tell me about it i took her to the vets to say that she had enough weight to be neutered and he was like yea after the birth lol i was like WHAT ???????? lol

he had been separted from everyone for 2 weeks as i didnt want him hurting himself lol and then i thought he would be healed so can go and play well he did more than play didnt he !!! lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh no Stacey, lol. Bless them, they're lovely
I've got 2 boys separated from the rest at the minute, they were neutered a few weeks ago, I was'nt taking any risk, lol.*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG thats mad.. I really diddnt know that could happen.. glad my Lola came to me already neutered! lol


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Jem said:


> they are gorgeous, what breed are they? x


they are cross breeds hun  but they are sooo cute


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

there lovely accidents


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awww thanks wendy  YES AT LEAST 6 WEEKS AWAY LOL  men huh !!! lol


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> there lovely accidents


lol yep


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

bee112 said:


> OMG thats mad.. I really diddnt know that could happen.. glad my Lola came to me already neutered! lol


lol yes i didnt even give it a thought  and thats why i thought i would post on here for all to know as he was separate for 2 weeks and still managed it lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> lol yes i didnt even give it a thought  and thats why i thought i would post on here for all to know as he was separate for 2 weeks and still managed it lol


Well I'm glad I know for future reference incase I get any more kittens!

So what mix are they hun? they look very sweet


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

british dad and turkish angora mum


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> british dad and turkish angora mum


OMG very random! Looking forward to seeing what they turn out like!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

yep lol me too  

well it wont be getting repeated as dad been done and theres nothing left in there anymore !!! and mum as soon as her milk is dried is being neutered and going to her new home in the country x


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow delightful mistakes sounds like an interesting cross look forward to more pics as they grow.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Kaztee said:


> Wow delightful mistakes sounds like an interesting cross look forward to more pics as they grow.


lol  yes very much so  and i will post as they get bigger bless them


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG.....now Rottie is comparing men to cats....


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

raggs said:


> OMG.....now Rottie is comparing men to cats....


lol ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

lovely! i want one of the white coloured ones lol!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWW what lovely kittens they are and the best type of accident (much better that a car one lol)

they look really healthy and cute, looking forward to seeing them grow


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww they look so tiny, looking forward to pictures as they grow i bet they will be little cutties,


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww their lovely x


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Aw, I love the first one! Very cute


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

lol yes they are soo cute bless them  will defo get some more pics soon


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

some updated pictures


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww Stacey they're adorable*


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

thank you wendy hun  x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*You're welcome, the white ones remind me of our Elise when she was a tiny baby*


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwww bless  they are soo cute bless them and defo found their voices lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What pretty little accidents! Aren't they sweet


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, bless them. Will you keep any or have you not decided yet ?*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

staceyscats1 said:


> some updated pictures


aww thank you for updating us, they are soooooooooo cute, aww their little eyes open to ,bless them,


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, bless them. Will you keep any or have you not decided yet ?*


mmm not decided yet lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

raggs said:


> OMG.....now Rottie is comparing men to cats....


*pmsl just seen this  cats are defo more loving & dont argure back  hows things going stacey  *


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

They are just lush hun xx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG they are adorable..


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG!! I am in shock!!!! I didn't realise that about male cats...... bloddy hell!!!!

Reason being in men they cut or tie tubes but I thought in Male cats they remove the whole lot??

Or is it they still have the 'stuff' in their tubes too!!

I am totally confoozled!! Don't take a lot..... I know!!!!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> OMG!! I am in shock!!!! I didn't realise that about male cats...... bloddy hell!!!!
> 
> Reason being in men they cut or tie tubes but I thought in Male cats they remove the whole lot??
> 
> ...


lol hi  yes we were in shock also !! i think they still have the "stuff" floating about in the tubes 

bloody men huh !!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*lol men huh , mind you the vets should tell you this when you collect the boys *


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *lol men huh , mind you the vets should tell you this when you collect the boys *


yes your right even more so when they know you have queens !!!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> lol hi  yes we were in shock also !! i think they still have the "stuff" floating about in the tubes
> 
> bloody men huh !!!


Ahhhh thought so!! Well thank you for sharing your story that's something new I have learnt!!

Good luck with the little puds they are gorgeous by the way!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Ahhhh thought so!! Well thank you for sharing your story that's something new I have learnt!!
> 
> Good luck with the little puds they are gorgeous by the way!


awwww thank you  x


----------

